# Possible buy???



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Well im back to looking at horses again lol. What do you think about this girl? Here is her add Barrel Horse World she has an awsome barrel racing pedigree, she is a grand daughter of fire water flit Shes One Hot Chix Quarter Horse 
she is 15.3/16 hands tall. SHe has done some barrel patterning, the owner has used her for riding around the ranch and what not. For those of you who know, i was really wanting to do rein/cow horse but there is just none of that around here, prineville is a rodeo area, so for now im gonna probably just do barrel then late in my life switch to rein/cow horse hopefully i will have some more money then to lol. Im gonna upload more pictures of her, she has that barrel racing look to her, she has a higher croup (tail base) , but my barrel trainer always told me the higher the croup the faster they run lol (not sure how true that is) but none the less it does not bother me. I like the looks of this girl and i love her pedigree.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ugh, im gonna have to upload each picture one at a time....:?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

antoher one, her butt lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is another one lol confo shot


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

one more confo shot


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

and now her barrelhorseworld add pictures


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

and the last picture yay!! lol , she is the "newer age" looking QH, but thats what most barrel horses look like, so i really dont care lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

some corrections in my first post there, stupid thing wont let me edit, im going to do barrel racing for now, then later in my life swtich to rein/cow horse.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

she looks nice, she needs lots of muscle and a little weight but shed have a nice booty goin on with a little work...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, ya she could use some muscle, but i dont see why she should gain weight??? IN the first picture she is in shape, in the others she has a tummy... so is it that she just needs more muscling??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't like her at all...I don't say that about most horses but I just don't see anything in her that I like a whole lot. 

I also think they are asking way to much for her.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol alright


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

super cute!! =]


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think she's worth 3K. She has fairly good papers, but I'm not a big paper person. I don't like her front legs/how she stands on them. 
I thought you didn't want to work with a greenie? (As far as barrels and such)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

barrels does not bother me, i can work with a horse on that, its just getting them broke i have a tuff time with lol. You know getting them to take there leads and all that mubo jumbo, im having a hard time with.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

For 3k I'd want her to know the pattern and be loping it going fairly consistent. When they say she's been patterned...how well is she? Get a video of her moving. How does she take to the barrels. From the sounds of it she seems overpriced. Do you think they would negotiate?

For example this guy is $1500 more, but a money earner and running 2D times apparently.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

They want to trade for duchess.... she has been patterend but i think only trotting. I will ask for a video. And if you wre giving me a link spastic it didnt work lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Barrel Horse World There you go.

Hmm. A trade may not be bad. I still really don't like that front end though. Would they do a straight trade?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Im not sure, i think so.... and i see what you mean.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not going to comment on price since I'm on the east coast and know nothing of the prices on the west coast.
She has a cute look and her facial expression in the first picture reminds me of a look Gem has given me in the past.
The one thing that jumped out to me in the first confo pic is the way she's standing with her back legs, but in the 2nd confo pic, she's not standing the same way.

I'd suggest going to look at her, if she's not too far away.
If they are willing to do a trade, I'd consider her. (based on the fact that you obviously show interest in her by posting her on here )


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Something about her seems really off to me. I just cant point out what it is...?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya appylover, i do like her and im considering taking a look at her. lol i dont know jillyann.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it just may be the angle of some of the pictures. I would probably go look at her if you really do like her.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, im thinking about it, but at the same time im not ready to give up on duchess just yet, UGH i dont know this is getting ridiculous lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't like her conformation at all; she looks like a couple of different horses lumped together. I mean, if she can run, and move out nice, I guess go for it; and if you like her when you look at her, go for it, but when I look at a horse like her, the thing that pops into my mind is how long will she hold up to high demanding sports? I'd hang onto Duchess in that respect, because she is going to hold up a lot longer, because she is built alot better... Just my opinion on it


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, i think im gonna probably hold off.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats probably a wise decision.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You're not a bother at all RJ!
I'll speak my mind freely as to not mislead you -- I give this mare a big pass. 
If she is under saddle, her training should speak for itself; even with her conformation (which in my opinions leaves much to be desired) if she's running fast, that should be your indicator - I didn't see anywhere if you had posted her running times, can you ask the owner an average running time?
As it stands, if she's not doing well on barrels now, well... her conformation doesn't scream "powerhouse!" to me, so I would keep looking. 
Sorry hun, I know it's not what you wanted to hear... but I want your next horse to be PERFECT for you, and I think you'd end up disappointed with this mare.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks allie! This mare has never ran, she has only ever trotted the pattern i think and i dont believe they timed her. Ya i think im just going to pass on her and keep on looking.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

To be honest, you should keep Duchess. This mare is poorly put together and compared to Duchess...Duchess ROCKS! You just need a little more time and patience with her and she'll turn into that wonderful barrel racing gal. Trading Duchess for this mare (although she has a sweet face) would NOT be a fair trade. They'd be getting a better horse (Duchess) and you'd be getting something that looks like it'll fall apart.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol fall apart. Ya, im probably gonne keep the fat mare......... for now muwahahahahahaha (evil laugh) =)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I really love Duchess. 
Can you buy outside of Oregon? I can keep my eye out for you depending on what you're looking for. 
I think you made a good decision passing on this mare.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, I agree with everyone else and I am really glad that you decided to pass on her. Her confo is pretty horrible and with as straight as her shoulder is, I don't think that she would be able to get the extension to really make a competitive barrel horse. Plus, for $3000, I would really expect a horse that had at LEAST been loping the pattern consistently and was ready to start the pattern at speed. I really love Duchess (stubborn pain that she is ;p) and I think you will do well with her in whatever you decide to do. She looks like she has the speed plus the confo for reining and cow work. A perfect all around horse and I ADORE her confo and build. If you really wanted rid of her, I would wish that I was closer and I would take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

well shoot smrobs lol would if i pay you to drive down here and buy her lol..... ya probably not. Spastic, no it really has to be in oregon, maybe washington but thats it. Thank you guys for your honest opinions


----------

